# Cutest Golden Retriever ever...



## sunshinelikeacid (Jun 16, 2008)

I am in love with this dog...so cute!!
worldwidefido


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

he is a cutie!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmmphfff...Show Off

Phoebe Buffay (what kind of dog balances treats on their nose????) oh and Jan (I think Champ is adorable) oh and Phoebe again (Mom would think that's cute)


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

He got my vote! Poor Penny...I'm inspired to teach her some tricks!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

He got my vote too. 

He reminds me a LOT of my Jean-luc. I could do the food on nose leave it trick with Jean-luc but he wouldn't "leave it" that long.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Got my vote...what a fun video


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That dog and his Mom is a member here and their name is Champ. You can help him when the contest and be on tv, so make sure you vote.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Champ got my vote. He had it on the treak under the can trick! LOL That was my favorite.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Clever Champ! Now I am jealous and have developed an inferiority complex on my training skills!!!! Good video.


----------

